# I am an American looking to move to Canada



## Drazzil (Jul 21, 2012)

I am willing to take ANY full time offer of employment and live in any providence. I am a 29 year old recent graduate of a California university with a Business Administration degree in international business and marketing management (which may be considered a dual degree) I haven't looked into it. I am totally willing to retrain if needed. One major downside is that I don't currently know where I could potentially find a company willing to sponsor a move to Canada.

What are my options if I want to move to Canada and potentially become a permanent resident?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Find yourself a future wife/husband. ;-)
Gain work experience so that you would become interesting for a company.
Pursue another study (or a phd).


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Toronto is meant to b a good place fit business careers but it'd be worth knowing what area of career you are looking for and look on net for where the work is x


----------



## Drazzil (Jul 21, 2012)

emma329 said:


> Toronto is meant to b a good place fit business careers but it'd be worth knowing what area of career you are looking for and look on net for where the work is x


Marketing or consulting.


----------

